# المدخل لمساحة الكباري



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضوع مساحة الكباري
قد اكون تحدثت في هذا الموضوع قبل ولكن كان حديثا عاما 
اليوم اسوف اتكلم عنه بكل تفاصيليه من ناحية مساحيا لان الموضوع كبيرة جدا وسوف يكون حديث في الخطوات الاتية:


تحديد مسار الكبري
تحديد نقطتي البداية والنهاية في الكبري
عمل نقاط تحكم افقية وراسية للكبري (مواصفاتها ودقتها )
اخذ فكرة عام عن مكونة الكبري(موضوع النقاش)
كيفية حساب احداثيات اجزاء الكبري(pire,pile cap.colums,corsshead)
الخطاء المسموح به في كل جزء
اتمني من الله التوفيق 
وان يكتمل الموضوع بكل سلام 
(هذه الايام عندنا مشكلة في النت)


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 أبريل 2009)

بالتوفيق يا هندسة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء يا صقر المساحة السودانية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

1- تحديد مسار الكبري: 
لتحديد مسار الكبري نعمل رفع مساحي لضفتي النهر مكان الكبري المقترح في مسافة تصل 2 كليومتر علي تضفتي النهر ثم ندخل هذه القراءات في برنامج الاتوكاد او اللاند من خلال الرسم يمكننا تحديد اضيق مسافة بين الضفتي لتكون مسارا لهذا الكبري 
او من خلال عمل صورة جوية لمكان الكبري المقترح وادخل هذه الصورة في برنامج لاند وتحديد اضيق مسافة لتكون هي مسار الكبري

الصورة ادناه توضح هذه الخطوة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

تحديد نقطتي البداية والنهايه :
من الحديث السابق من خلال الرفع المساحي يمكننا تحديد نقطة بداية ونقطة نهاية للكبري تقريبا 
فمن خلال الشكل السابق يتضح لنا نقطة بداية ونهاية الكبري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

3- عمل نقاط تحكم افقية وراسية :
يجب عمل مضلع مغلق حول الكبري تصل الدقة فيه بنسبة لنقاط التحكم الافقية تصل 1:100000 اي في الكليومتر 10MM 
دقة راسية تصل في الكليومتر 8MM 
الشكل يوضح نقاط التحكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

يتم تثبت نقاط التحكم بجهاز GPS بطريقة STATIC والتي تصل الدقة فيها في كم الواحد الي 6MM ( حسب افادة دكتور جمعة )


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

موصفات نقاط التحكم :
نقصد بالموصفات هو شكل هذه النقاط وكيفية انشاءها 
الاشكال توضح هذه النقاط


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

الموصفات العامه لنقاط التحكم :


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

اجزاء الكبري:
اولا : يتكون من قاعدتين 
الاولة في بداية الكبري 
والثانية في نهاية الكبري
وتتكون كل قاعد من 24 بئر 
كما يوجد داخل البحر صف من الابار في كل صف 3 بئر يعني 48 بئر 
ثم من بعد ذلك pile cap يربط بين كل صف من الاعمدة داخل البحر
ثم من بعد ذلك تخر ج من pile cap ثلاثة اعمدة 
ثم يربط الاعمدة corsshead


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

الصور الاتيه توضح اجزاء الكبري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)




----------



## eng_khalaf (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وزادك مما عطاك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

النت الان فيه مشكلة سوف اوصل لاحقا ان شاء الله 
كن قريبين ما تبعدوا نحن لسه ما بدين في الموضوع
الموضوع طويل خلو نفسكم طويل معنا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 أبريل 2009)

اية الجمال دة ربنا يزيدك من علمة يااااااااااااااااااااااارب ويبارك فيك ويجعلك ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك يااااااااااارب


----------



## garary (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

نوصل في الموضوع 
وندي برضو فكرة عن اجزاء الكبري قبل حساب الاحداثيات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

ودي ملف فيديو فيه كل مراحل انشاء الكبري 

http://www.l5s.net/dldCnF22879.wmv.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

بعد مرحلة layout لكل هذه الاجزاء حتي تتم عملية حساب الاحداثيات 

1- layout piers


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

احداثيات جميع الابار في الكبري 
محسوبة من الشكل اعلاه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

2_layout pile cap


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

3-layout pile cap abutment


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

4- layout column


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

5- layout corss head


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله وجزاك الله خير شىء رائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت مهندس دافع الله ممكن بعض الشرح للبرامج الي اضفتها في الملتقي عن تصحيح الخطا في المضلع المفتوح والمغلق وشاكر افضالك


----------



## ابوهشوم (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخ دفع الله
حقيقه موضوع لاتستحق عليه الا التقييم


----------



## MOHMED NAWAI (27 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا باشمهندس دفع الله علي هذا الشرح الجيد*

لدي سؤال بخصوص ماهي المسوحات الهيدرولوجيه اللاذمه لتصميم الكباري
وشكرا
محمدالمختار نواي


----------



## AMR GODA (27 أبريل 2009)

اكمل المسير على بركه الله


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

حساب احداثيات الابار: 
لحساب الاحداثيات الابار هناك طريقتان 
الطريقة الاولي:
عن طريق برنامج الاتوكاد او اللاند 
نوقع احداثيات بداية الكبري واحداثيات نهاية الكبري 
ثم ننزل محاور الكبري حسب الابعاد الابار من بعضها كما موضحة في الصورة layout 

الطريقة الثانية :
حساب الاحداثيات عن طريق برنامج الاكسل 
ومرفق لسيادتكم ملف الاكسل لحساب الاحداثيات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

* الخطاء المسموح بها في اعمال الكبري: 
هناك عدة مراحل لانشاء الكبري ولكل مرحلة خطاء مسموح به ويتختلف هذا الخطاء من الكبري الي اخر حسب تصميم الكبري 
المرحلة الاولي:
مرحلة حفر الابار سواء داخل البحر او خارجه ويترواح الخطاء المسموح به بين (50 الي 75 )مم 

مرحلة pile cap :
المسموح به بين (00 الي 10) مم 
المرحلة الثالثة : مرحلة الاعمدة والخطاء المسموح به 00 مم (يعني غير مسموح بخطاء)
المرحلة الرابعة: Corss head برضو غير مسموح بخطاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

* الخطاء المسموح بها في اعمال الكبري: 
هناك عدة مراحل لانشاء الكبري ولكل مرحلة خطاء مسموح به ويتختلف هذا الخطاء من الكبري الي اخر حسب تصميم الكبري 
المرحلة الاولي:
مرحلة حفر الابار سواء داخل البحر او خارجه ويترواح الخطاء المسموح به بين (50 الي 75 )مم 

مرحلة pile cap :
المسموح به بين (00 الي 10) مم 
المرحلة الثالثة : مرحلة الاعمدة والخطاء المسموح به 00 مم (يعني غير مسموح بخطاء)
المرحلة الرابعة: Corss head برضو غير مسموح بخطاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

* الخطاء المسموح بها في اعمال الكبري: 
هناك عدة مراحل لانشاء الكبري ولكل مرحلة خطاء مسموح به ويتختلف هذا الخطاء من الكبري الي اخر حسب تصميم الكبري 
المرحلة الاولي:
مرحلة حفر الابار سواء داخل البحر او خارجه ويترواح الخطاء المسموح به بين (50 الي 75 )مم 

مرحلة pile cap :
المسموح به بين (00 الي 10) مم 
المرحلة الثالثة : مرحلة الاعمدة والخطاء المسموح به 00 مم (يعني غير مسموح بخطاء)
المرحلة الرابعة: Corss head برضو غير مسموح بخطاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 أبريل 2009)

ولتوضح كيفية حساب الخطاء مرفق لكم جدول به الاحداثيات الحقيقة للابار و الاحداثيات مرفوع من الابار بعد عملية الحفر وكيفية حساب الخطاء عن طريق برنامج اكسل


----------



## مهندس رواوص (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هانى عامر (27 أبريل 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر ونرجو المزيد


----------



## طوكر (28 أبريل 2009)

والله بالجد ماقصرت يا باشمهندس وجزاك عنا كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

نحن في الخدمة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكور مهندس دافع الله علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مزن محمود (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ياباش مهندس 
عندي سؤال :
ممكن توضيح كيفية الحفر (البايلات) تحت الماء؟


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 أبريل 2009)

يوجد casing يحفر من خلاله داخل البحر


----------



## AMR GODA (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس مجهود رائعجمعت المشاركات التى قمت بوضعها فى الموضوع فى ملف واحد بس مش عارف ارفعها مباشرعلى المشاركه


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## abdolkadr (12 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك ابداع فوق ابداع فوق خبرة جزيت خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ دفع الله وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## حسام عبد الله (12 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة والشرح بالصور صنع بنوراما للعمل كما لو كنا في الموقع بالتفصيل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## سبع الليل (13 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

بارك الله فيك يامهندس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ROUDS (30 يونيو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)




----------



## الرب معنا (30 يونيو 2009)

100 100 mashkoooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## محمد السيد شوقى (4 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة والشرح بالصور صنع بنوراما للعمل كما لو كنا في الموقع بالتفصي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## sur_es84 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------

